# Kittens and water



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

Our kitten has a fasination with water. When we are in the bath the sits on the edge watching you and always wants to play with the bubbles. We have a large corner bath and he tries to get round the edge to the corner sit. He sits there during the day. 

Also after you wash your hands in the bathroom sink he jumps up and sits in the sink!!!

I have bathed him once to try and rid him of fleas and he was a littel stressed but nothing major.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

My Aunts cat likes to drink water from the bath tap

Also bathing alone will not get rid of fleas. You need to get proper cat flea repellant. AND fast - they spread like wild fire. They will be on your carpets and soft furnishings *itch itch*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't use my kitchen sink without Bobby trying to get in on the act 

Have you managed to treat the flea problem yet


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Mine drink out of bath tap. Sophie our kitten decided to join me in bath when she was trying to balance on edge ended up soaked but she smelt of white chocolate bubble bath after . Persians normally sit either side of my head on side while im in bath they are worse than the kids


----------



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

Rocky has had his first treatment for fleas but after having it i found 3 massive fleas so gave him a bath too.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh flip, get another dose slapped on him


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

My 2 love water, especially Alfie.. when I bath him he sits there quite happily like a little frog! 

Then when I'm in the bath he tries to jump in!


----------



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just an update. I took rocky to the vets this morning and she soaked him in frontline as i found another flea on him. I have treated the house and will do again over the weekend.

Poor little mite he looked so sad as his long haired. So well behaved though as he never made a fuss whilst there.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah-good for Rocky, he probably figured this couldn't be any worse than the bath and that this way his flea pests would be gone


----------

